# Motorhome Roof Cleaning



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

Having seen photos of members standing on the top of their Motorhomes to clean them, can I stand on the top of my 2005 Swift Sundance 590PR to clean it. Also any sugestions on what to use to clean off more than 12 months of dirt and green alge (its stored on a farm).

Thanks John


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Hi John,

Yes you can - although only on the flat bit. I have a 600S, and my manual has a weight limit, which I think is 13 stone, but I can't be sure of that. I can check if you don't have a handbook available. If you've not been up on a M/H roof before - BE CAREFUL. Very slippery when wet.

Rick


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes, go very carefully up there John, particularly when that green stuff gets wet. I'm not ashamed to admit that I crawl, rather than walk, when our the roof of our MH - I guess it helps to spread the weight, too.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Rick,

The best stuff to buy is Fenwicks caravan and motorhome cleaner. The best bet is then to polish the roof and spray it with Bobby Dazzler, also by Fenwicks.
Or for a large fee I will send you Roger as seen below !!!!!

Maddie


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Also watch your ladder for ..

1. marking the side of the roof and

2. your hose pipe knocking it over...... like I did.

Found myself stranded on the roof for 30 minutes until I had the idea of lassoing the ladder from the floor with the hose pipe.

After a few attempts I got down from a very clean roof. I use Fenwicks as well and then use a car shampoo as a second wash.

Johnny F


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I meant : Hi John !!!!!!!!

Sorry. It was a blond moment 

Maddie 8O 

Whoever buys our motorhome will have a roof ( and the rest ) that they can eat their dinner of !!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I too use Fenwicks but I always use a ladder with foam pads against the side of the MH. I apply it with a normal floor mop...no real pressure is required.
Many do, but I would never walk on the roof. Where sealants have gone hard over the years I always think that to flex the roof too much, or in the wrong spot, could cause a failure at the seal.
However, as I said, many do with no problems.

HTH.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Also watch your ladder for ..
> 
> 1. marking the side of the roof and
> 
> ...


That is an amusing tale, paints many pictures in my head that does :lol: :lol: Thanks Jonny F

Hi John,

just be careful on the roof as many here have stated, it is slippery when wet. I also crawled...well on my hands and knees  when up on the roof, made me feel safer and also as mentioned I believe helps spread the weight.

MHS...Rob


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Never mind Maddie - we all have them!!

Incidentally, I access my roof by climbing through the roof light. Less chance of getting stuck!

Rick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You don't have to stand on the roof. Get an appropriate size set of stepladders and an extendable brush and work your way round the m/home. Takes about six moves, and if done regularly,about once a month, should keep the roof in a very reasonable condition. Apply Fenwick's Bobby dazzler with a mop and the job's done.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Maybe I am lucky as my garage has a sturdy roof slightly lower that the M/H so can put the M/H close by and do one side then climb down, put the M/H the other way round and do the other side. 
I hate working from a ladder, oh so easy to just try to reach that little bit more and confirm that gravity stil works.
Started the roof cleaning job today with intentions of polishing as well, but rain stopped play.
Not sure how strong the roof on a Lunar H601 is but not going to try it.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We cheated and got the dealer to do it for us at a very reasonable cost (£15) IMHO. We were there anyway so no extra journey involved. It was the first time it had been done in ages and now looks better than the side walls :roll: 

Some may say the cost was not worth it, but to us it was very good value and absolutely no hassle. It is not a service they advertise, but it was a case of if you don't ask you don't get.

Sue


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I get a garden spray 1 part bleech to 3 parts water spray then use extendable brush to give a good scrub ,then rinse with hose-spotless in under ten mins.Then again I could have six people on the roof no problem it;s about 2,1/2 inch thick
terry


----------

